# First post........Which light for a P99as with old rail?



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

Just purchased a very lightly used P99as in OD Green with the old closed rail for $400.........hell yeah!!


I have wanted one forever!


Now I have a few questions....................



Which Laser Devices lights will fit?

Will the Insight M2 fit? or only H&K pistols?






I will have pics up soon...........


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

CONGRATS!

M2 will only fit HK.

Go to this thread and U will see a store link that sells the laser - it is expensive, however. But it fits the closed rail.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=5689

Also, for lights, U may wanna buy an adapter to convert the old rail to a standard rail (like the Hk guys do a lot). Then, your light options would open up. The lights for the old rail cost way too much.

I lost the link on where to buy that adapter - but if Uncut sees this thread, I'll be t he can give U the link. All my frames are the new style, so I haven't had to worry about that.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I looked at that store listed in the link I gave U - they DO have the adapter to change the rail. That will give U many options for lights and such at decent prices.

I like that BA6 laser - but man it is high. If they made one for the NEW frame, I'd be tempted to MAYBE get one eventually...


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

Does you have a pic of what the rail adapter looks like on the gun?


I dont want the light to be way down, you know, hanging low...


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

I am actually keen to use the Streamlight M3's.....I have them on other pistols.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, I have never seen any pics other than what the ad shows. Can't help ya with that. Sorry.

I have an M5 pic on my P99/SW99, and can show ya that, but that has the newer rail. So, it won't help ya. I don;t own the old style rail.


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

I just seen the pic of the rail adapter with the gun and light attached, I guess I will buying it to fit either a M3 or XL light to it. Thanks shipwreck, love your AVATAR!!!


cant wait for the new season, but I miss O'neil.......


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rogue007 said:


> I just seen the pic of the rail adapter with the gun and light attached, I guess I will buying it to fit either a M3 or XL light to it. Thanks shipwreck, love your AVATAR!!!
> 
> cant wait for the new season, but I miss O'neil.......


OK - yea, that does put it lower....

I miss O'Neil too


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

http://www.germanguns.de/export/guns/p99/partsp99/p99parts.htm


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

10mm Sonny said:


> http://www.germanguns.de/export/guns/p99/partsp99/p99parts.htm


Has anybody bought from there before, I would like to order that rail mount and the Walther vest, it looks great.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rogue007 said:


> Has anybody bought from there before, I would like to order that rail mount and the Walther vest, it looks great.


I'd rather order from "in country" if possible - if it were me. That other site has the rail. But, not the vest....


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

Did you see that vest though..........cant find it anywhere, even on waltheramerica.com


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/org-Walther-Wea...4QQihZ001QQcategoryZ52511QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

same guy on ebay as Germanguns......


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

uncut said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/org-Walther-Wea...4QQihZ001QQcategoryZ52511QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> same guy on ebay as Germanguns......


You are a handy guy to have around


----------



## extremist (Jan 14, 2007)

rogue007 said:


>


Hmm, that picture looks familiar 

James


----------

